# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم Octoplus JTAG تحديثات :  Octoplus Box JTAG v1.4.8. Samsung GT-S7560, GT-S5380G, LG P713TR and others added

## mohamed73

*Octoplus Box JTAG v1.4.8. Samsung GT-S7560, GT-S5380G, LG P713TR and others added!* 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] Octoplus Box JTAG Software v1.4.8 is out!  *Added support for:*
Samsung GT-S7560, Samsung GT-S5380G, Samsung SCH-I435 and LG P713TR!  Octoplus Box JTAG Software v1.4.8 Release Notes  *Added support for the following models:* - *Samsung GT-S7560* - added Dead Boot Repair.
- *Samsung GT-S5380G* - added Dead Boot Repair.
- *Samsung SCH-I435* - added Dead Boot/Device Repair.
- *LG P713TR* - added Dead Boot Repair.*Added new Core ID (308910E1) for MSM8930AB CPU.**All pinouts and Repair procedures are described in Software manuals
("Help" button in the Software).*   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]Find out more at: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

